# Portuguese beginners class in Central Portugal



## noni n kepa (Jan 20, 2011)

Hi,
I'm desperately seeking a language class for beginners in Portuguese.
Have recently arrived in Portugal, and living near Gois, however am willing to travel to Coimbra should it be necessary.
I would prefer to join a class but would also consider meeting someone once per week for an hour, on a one to one basis.
Any help would be very much appreciated.

Thanks
Noni


----------



## Janina k (Nov 30, 2011)

Hello Noni

Yesterday Fred and i where in Gois at the new river bar. Fred left me to go to the Internet cafe over the road from the school to check his mail. It seems that there is a poster on the counter seeking new members to the Language course for English and Portuguese. The lady who runs the course is named Rachael and Fred signed up for both of use.

Krystyna


----------



## noni n kepa (Jan 20, 2011)

Thanks Krystyna, 
I'll pop into Gois and have a look.
Noni


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

Every Camara run basic Portuguese classes.

Check there or look online cm-gois


----------



## noni n kepa (Jan 20, 2011)

Thanks for the link, will have a look.


----------



## Janina k (Nov 30, 2011)

*Reply*

Hello Noni

We are in Gois at the moment and we have just been into the Internet cafe to enquire when the language classes start. It seems that they have already started and they are on Monday and Wednesday at 6pm. Fred was told that when everybody has arrived they all go over to the park down by the river. We will be there on Wednesday night for our first lesson.

Krystyna


----------

